# Dry Fire - What to do?



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

So i had my 6 year old hoyt ultra tec dry fired by someone else this week. The string is toast, there was only one strand left the rest burst. No other visible damage. I have a couple of fun bow hunts planned this fall(wasatch archery elk and montana elk !) and I don't want to be changing my set up past June. Will I be ok to just put a new string on it? (it was a brand new string  ) Do I need to replace cables? limbs? it shoots my 392 grain arrows 28.5" dl at 71 lbs at 293 fps so I debated if I need to replace cables and limbs i might be better off buying a new bow, but wasn't really planning on spending the money and new bows aren't that much faster. Looking for opinions.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My old man dry fired his out back due to a cracked arrow knock. It broke his string and that was it. Replaced it and he was good to go. You may want to take it to an archery shop and have them inspect it.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Head on up to Wilde Arrow just off of Parrish Lane. They will hook you up and not screw you over. Just did a great job on my Matthews with bout the same problem.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Duh! Tell your wife it would be dangerous to continue shooting your current bow and go buy a new one!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

its a hoyt get new strings and keep shooting. u have 1499 dry fires left.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 on the wilde arrow. Those guys are awesome and don't treat you like moron for being a bow expert. I recommend a winners choice string. They're a little spendy but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions. Still debating on what to do.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well if you have $700 bucks my buddies selling a Mathews Dxt 2 years old completely set up. He's into it aver $1400.

He'd probably take $650
Pm me if interested.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> +1 on the wilde arrow. Those guys are awesome and don't treat you like moron for being a bow expert. I recommend a winners choice string. They're a little spendy but worth it in my opinion.


+1


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Get a whole new set. You don't want you hunts ruined because you didn't spend the extra $30 to get the cables. also check out vapor trail strings. Cheaper than WC and fast service with same or next day shipping and great communication. As for the rest of the bow it will be just fine as as long as it passes a good look over.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Putting on new string and cables. I'll watch the limbs. Hope it all works out. Thanks for the input. Now I hope I get the chance to harvest a bull this year!


----------

